# Why Should I Pinterest?



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

So, I don't get Pinterest. Maybe I have not been on the site long enough to figure it out but it just seems to be a bunch of random stuff people like pinned to your wall? If I want to use it for Halloween, say for props, do I find certain people or groups? Do people really care what I pin on my wall? Should I just stick to YouTube and Facebook? Curious who uses Pinterest often and what you get out of it?


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I use Pintrest to keep track of stuff I like I find around the web. Most browsers and web sites have an option to "pin" a picture or blog post now. Then you can go to your own Pintrest account and find all these things.

Then there are the secondary pins, from stuff you find on Pintrest from other people and pin to your own account.

I'm on Pintrest myself, under my real name Scott Messinger.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, first off you need to do a "search" for a given subject, like halloween, gardening, costumes, ect and this will narrow what your looking at. By setting up your own account you can make files for each subject you what to look for and place your "pinned" articles in those files. I find its a good place for both info and for inspiration. It takes a bit of time to get the hang of using it but in the end its a good source of info.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I look at Pintrest as a file cabinet where I can put everything I want to do. Ideas for tombstones, ideas on pumpkin carving, decorating. I find it really handy. If you are going to Pintrest, might I recommend...
http://www.pinterest.com/brokenscreams/

I do not suggest doing it like I did. Oh, I like this costume, start a file. I like this recipe, start a file. And in a couple of months, all kinds of files mixed in everywhere. Brokenscreams had the right idea to organize things right from the beginning. I bet she doesn't have Nelson Mandella, next to sea horses and Gurley candles.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I LOVE PINTEREST! I use it like a visual aid kind of thing...great ideas I want to do, pictures of things I like...it's like a virtual scrapbook of great ideas...well, for me anyway. Copchick got me started...and now I love it. I find so many great ideas, good recipes, great pictures. You have to use it if you like it, or dismiss it if you don't. (Shouldn't you be working on a Prop for the $20 Challenge anyway, SLAM?)


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

This is helpful, thank you all. I thought it was for others to subscribe to you like YouTube, like I should be pinning stuff others would like. The fact that it's for my own benefit makes a whole lot of sense. Thanks!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I use pintrest for everything from recipes I want to remember to Halloween ideas, to decorating how-to's for my sons third birthday (it's steam train themed for those interested)

I love pintrest but I admit I'm a twilight pinner, I browse pintrest as I'm nodding off to sleeping the evenings..


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

scareme said:


> If you are going to Pintrest, might I recommend...
> http://www.pinterest.com/brokenscreams/


I don't use Pinterest much, but I bookmarked brokenscreams' page a while ago. An amazing collection of really cool stuff.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

My name is copchick and I'm a Pinterest addict.

Pinterest is great for hoarders. You collect things (pins) into a grouping or board and they don't take up space in your house. I have a pretty wide range of boards such as halloween., Pittsburgh, police related, border collie's and best of all what makes me laugh. You can follow people's entire boards or just one of them. Like anything that's new, navigate around; you'll get used to it. I also suggest using their "help" tab. Very informative. When you get the hang of it, you'll like it.

You can findn me as Pghcopchick or Christina D.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't use it! Run away as far and as fast as you can!!!!!! It's a trap I tell you! It sucks you into its virtual black hole and shreds the time space continuum!  
Seriously though, it is a giant time sucker...._ And I love it._ Like Copchick says "it's an addiction". 
Like others have mentioned, I use it as my filing cabinet. Storing ideas, pictures, and techniques with out filling up all that space on my computer.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

So what is the difference between my wall, a board, or grouping? Yes, I realize I could just go figure it out but what fun is that?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Your wall is what you open into when you log on. Its all the people you follow (their boards) and what they have pinned recently. Your boards are like your "files" in a filing cabinet. If you like something on your wall that others have posted, "pin it" to your board. ("file"). You can create as many files or "boards" as you want and you name them to keep them organized- again- like a filing cabinet. 
You can also search topics (top left corner) to see everyone who has pinned on that subject.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

@SLAM..I don't have a pinterest account but another benefit is saving those pictures/ideas in a place that won't take up your RAM. (oops I just saw that "The Halloween Lady" made that point).
I lurk on there now and then to see what people have gathered already. Saves me some time.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Alright so I am resurfacing this thread again, sorry. So does a website need Pinterest incorporated with their site? For instance, I see I thread on this forum that I want to remember before it gets buried but there is no "Pin It" button. Or do I just copy the link, go to Pinterest and add it there?


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

I think there is something you can install so you can pin any page within your browser. I could be wrong though, I mainly use it on my phone within the app which is more limited. But I also think you can manually add new pins.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I think I got it. I found the Pinterest extension for Chrome.

I just checked and I can now right click on any image and it gives the option to pin it now which was not there before I added the extension. COOL!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is just me, but I usually check with people before I pin their pictures. So far no one has said no, and they usually feel it's a compliment when you ask. I know others say they credit the owner, but I'm not sure how to do that.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Don't use it! Run away as far and as fast as you can!!!!!! It's a trap I tell you! It sucks you into its virtual black hole and shreds the time space continuum!
> Seriously though, it is a giant time sucker...._ And I love it._ Like Copchick says "it's an addiction".
> Like others have mentioned, I use it as my filing cabinet. Storing ideas, pictures, and techniques with out filling up all that space on my computer.


Ahhhh yes - sadly this post resonates to those of us who are already sucked in. It's an "Enter at Own Risk" scenario! But it is extremely handy to keep ideas at the fore for prop building. I look at it as bookmarking individual photos in a similar way to bookmarking websites. And the original sources are generally easy to find if you want to see the instructions too. It does tend to eat into forum reading time though - along with prop building time, housework time, family time............ you get the picture!


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

I Use Pinterest For Research It Has A Lot Of Pics And Ideas To Pin But You Can Also Post Your Own Props And Such So You Can Pass On The Ideas That Bleed Out Your Mind And Are Absorb By Others..


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

I use it to keep a visual memo of ideas I like. If somebody likes the same things that I do, well that is great . I have seen some really outstanding prop ideas.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

So know that I have the Pinterest extension for Chrome it makes thing sooooo much easier to pin. I probably need to go in an set up different boards since right now everything is all mashed together.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Several people I know keep telling me I REALLY need to get on to Pinterest. I say no. I already have Hauntforum and all of you fabulous people!:jol:


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

scareme said:


> This is just me, but I usually check with people before I pin their pictures. So far no one has said no, and they usually feel it's a compliment when you ask. I know others say they credit the owner, but I'm not sure how to do that.


I pin anything - but always say who its from in the "whats this pin is about box"
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Some folks have it set up by themes, (carnevil,old hollywood etc). I have it set up both ways. For example: halloween lighting, fog machines, etc. that I can look at for any theme. Then I also have it by theme for the year. For example - this year, Pirate Life for Me., The Black Pearl (ships making), Crows Nest (mast and crows nest making and pics). Last year - Halloween fallout. Get it? You can start a new board and not have anything in it either until you pin something there.


----------

